# Wide rough opening and bifold doors



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That heavy duty hard wear with do it.
http://www.johnsonhardware.com/bi-folding-door-hardware


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Sliding doors are framed a little higher where bi folds are framed lower than a regular door. So that would have to be considered to You may need 84 inches.


----------



## robertLhoneywel (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. I have 82+ in height, so that is not a problem. I really hate sliders so I'm not even considering that. This is looking like at least $400 for doors and a whole lot of work with hinges and hardware to me. I don't mind the time or the money, I just don't want to make the investment and then find out later that it's not functional.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

robertLhoneywel said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have 82+ in height, so that is not a problem. I really hate sliders so I'm not even considering that. This is looking like at least $400 for doors and a whole lot of work with hinges and hardware to me. I don't mind the time or the money, I just don't want to make the investment and then find out later that it's not functional.


 The hinges can be just screwed to the back of door, no mortising needed.
That hard wear looks to screw on the back. The height would be the only question but that could be just cutting the door finding the right trim to hide the rollers and track.
Square and plumb opening will help and level top is needed for sure the sides could be hidden but the top has to be right.


----------



## robertLhoneywel (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks, that is helpful. I probably would not have thought about making sure the rail is level on top. That makes sense.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Hide the out of plumb sides of the RO using a full or half jamb is the easiest way.
Full jamb will reduce the RO but the half jamb won't.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

UH! 2 48s make 96. This is quite common around here in starter homes. The center gap is only slightly larger than the space between panels.


----------

